# Normal swollen feet vs. preeclampsia feet?



## Menelly

How can you tell when your feet are just the normal 3rd trimester swollen and sucky vs. when you should get checked with your doctor to make sure it's not something serious? My feet have been getting SUPER swollen over the last two days, but I have no other distressing symptoms. 

I just don't want to head over to L&D for them to test my blood pressure and say I'm fine if it's just every day "sucks to be so pregnant" swelling, ya know?


----------



## rory83coyotes

I know that they say you aren't supposed to weigh everyday but that is one of the easiest ways to tell if you are swelling more than normal. You will gain an tremendous amount in a couple of days. With my preeclampsia even with the bed rest the swelling never went away. It got a little better. It was called pitting edema. You can press on the areas that are swollen and the skin does not spring right back and will leave indentions for a bit. you will also sometimes get the swelling in other areas. my calves were swollen as well as my hands and arms. If you swelling is severe you can get it in your face.
Do you have a headache unrelieved by tylenol? Any funny vision?, right upper quadrant abdominal pain, and any high bp readings. You can also have nausea, vomiting, or sometimes no other symptoms than a feeling that something isn't right. 
Because I have a history I am going to start checking my urine at home daily as well. You can buy the sticks at the pharmacy. Planning on doing that after 20 weeks. 

As for going to labor and delivery. They get paid whether you pop in or not. If you have doubts then I would go get checked out. Better to be safe then sorry. If nothing else the worry can make you bp go up so better to put your mind at ease.
Or you can always call the on call dr and see what they advise.
Another website you might want to look at is www.preeclampsia.org They have a forum where you can ask questions and see other peoples responses. It is a tad quiet on the weekends but there is a ton of information available on it as well. Hope you get to feeling better.

And fyi- I know that this is easier said than done but try to sleep with you legs up on a pillow or two. It should help with the swelling.


----------



## Menelly

Thanks! :) It's definitely pitting edema, I can leave a 1/2cm indent with a few seconds and a finger. And my toes are swollen like little sausages.

I've had right quadrant pain for the last 3 weeks, but my blood pressure has been PERFECT (I've had 2 doctors appts in that 3 weeks) so my doctor said it's likely just pressure on my ribs. Other than that, no major headaches, no blurry vision, which is why I'm trying to decide if it matters.

My weight is about 2lbs higher today than it was 2 days ago. And I know I'm not eating THAT much. I don't always remember to weigh myself, but I did the other day and tonight. 

I also wore those squash socks (you know, the ones for swelling feet!) since last night, and they don't seem to be helping much. My feet are still stupid swollen. But my face isn't swollen, and my hands aren't too bad... my wedding ring still comes on and off fairly easily. Maybe I'll buy the pee sticks from the pharmacy tomorrow. That'd make me feel a bit better. Do you know what they're called, or what I'm looking for? Or would I just ask for pee sticks that test for protein in urine?

Thanks for the response. {{{hug}}}


----------



## rory83coyotes

Here they are called Ketone sticks. They were a big craze when everyone went on the atkins diet. The swelling sounds a bit severe to me but I would have to see you in person to know for sure. And just because you pressure has been good doesn't mean no pree. People that have low pressure will have a "rise" but it won't go high for their range that they want. The new standard is if it is 20 points above your baseline they consider it a jump. Like I said they are in the l&d whether you come in or not. Can always give a ring and see if they are busy or not.


----------



## Menelly

I'll stop and get those ketone sticks tomorrow. Worst that happens is I waste a few dollars and feel better afterwards, right? :) My husband works the graveyard shift, and I wouldn't really want to go without him, so I'll stop at the pharmacy tomorrow, use their blood pressure machine, and buy the sticks. And if I get a headache or funny vision I'll go right in.

Thanks for your advice and help! I really do appreciate it.


----------



## 21Rach

If your still wondering my pre eclampsia feet felt when poked like stress balls to poke xx


----------



## plastic

Hey chick I have had terrible swelling for months.

In my legs it goes right up to my knees and my hands and wrists are huge. But my blood pressure is low and I only have ever had trace protein in the urine.

I'd talk to your doctor or midwife to get blood pressure checked if possible


----------



## Menelly

Yeah, my blood pressure is usually 105/65 or so. I'll go into Walmart and use their machine tomorrow (they're across the street from my house, so it's not bad!) and grab the ketone sticks. I'll feel better if I can monitor a bit, although I'm thinking it's likely "sux 2 b pregnant" swelling. 

Thanks!


----------

